# Man selling Tractor with Carseats



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a guy on ebay selling a Craftsman Garden Tractor with seats on it. You have to see the picture to believe it. I honestly don't understand how anyone could be a big enought idiot to put seats for kids. Just think if the tractor rolled over.


Ebay Listing

Adam


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice.... whats with the giant bong on the back of the tractor? Or is that a rod holder? maybe he fishes with it...


i also lie the safety reflectors on the kids car seats.... can you say oxymoron...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That is probably the strangest modification to a LT that I have seen in quite some time. Very stupid and dangerous --- just not a "suitable" place for any children ---- what is up with the rake missing and bent back metal pieces? I doubt that light rake disc with the one cinder block would do much either ---- Kinda a waste IMHO ---- but what can you expect from the dual seating baby killing machine designer. Hell, I am no liberal and I personally am not going to tell anyone how to live, but when it comes to the safety of children (who cannot make their own decisions) I think some external efforts may be warranted. 

Just my $.02 -- YMMV

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*That beats everyyhing*

I have seen alot of things in my life but this takes the cake:crazy: And i bet he dont think nothing wrong with that. But let something happen and he will want to sue AYP and the makers of the kiddies seats. 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Built in safety*

I can see by the construction of the seat mounts that as the babies get fatter the seats will bend to the sides.When the kid gets big enough to bend the seat over he is big enough to do the mowing.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

This same subject really got beat up on GW, a lot of opinions. I don't let my 6 year old ride with me when I am mowing just to be safe. The car seats is probably a bit muck for my liking. 


Nice avatar Jody, wher did you come up with that? :cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *
> 
> 
> Nice avatar Jody, wher did you come up with that? :cpu: *


I had got it off a site thats sells Lawn Tractors about 6 months ago i had it on my computer at work. I was going though it today and seen it and said that would work great for a avatar.
Jody


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

To give the owner the benefit of the doubt, I suspect the plastic pipe on the back is to hold an umbrella while he rides the kids around, I can't believe he would mow while hauling them.


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

Unbelieveable -- that's all I can say.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

PGibbons
Welcome to tractorforum glad to see someone else from La. I also like your avatar of the crawfish stirring the pot.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I sent this person a message to get there them to reconsider mowing with children.

Adam,
I'ts never completely safe. But we also have a lot almost as flat as
a pane of glass. Our chances of flipping over are about as much as 
winning
the lottery. But these seats also have a 5 point harness to make 
sure
they don't go anywhere.

Darin

-----Original Message-----
From: a[email protected][mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, December 05, 2003 9:44 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Question for seller -- Item #2364411613

Is it really safe to mow with kids on the tractor? What if it flips 
over?

Adam
--------------------


Question from: adam843
Title of item: Craftsman Garden Tractor with Implements
Seller: darinm
Starts: Dec-04-03 06:09:45 PST
Ends: Dec-11-03 06:09:45 PST
Price: Starts at $1,500.00
To view the item, go to:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2364411613



Visit eBay, The World's Online Marketplace TM at http://www.ebay.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Nice.... whats with the giant bong on the back of the tractor? Or is that a rod holder? maybe he fishes with it...
> 
> 
> i also lie the safety reflectors on the kids car seats.... can you say oxymoron... *


Are you getting, I thought that bong (rod holder) on the back was to hold the kids shotguns or throwing knives. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

did he mention flying objects pinging his kids? 

maybe he could fill his trailer with water, pull it and build a water slide...


i still think hes using it as a bong....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This guy went to a lot of trouble installing those car seats so he could spend time with his children, and you guys are tearing him up.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I am glad that most of the folks here are safety conscious and do try and protect their kids. By the picture it looks like whoever put the seats on the tractor put a lot of thought into it. 

Maybe the guy is a single dad and needed to keep the kids close at hand. At least he is trying to do things with them. I let my son ride around and “drive" with me. I don’t mow with him on or around the tractor, even thought I don't see how he could slide from in between my legs and underneath the deck. 

The trailer full of water also got quit the attention as well, I think it got blown way out of proportion. Anything can get out of hand and lean toward being unsafe. Moderation is a good thing, as well as stepping back and thinking about it for a while. I used to pull my brother behind the truck on a grain shovel when it snowed, great fun until I whipped him into a snowdrift and the shovel cut his leg open!!! Woops! :stupid: :xmas:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Bumper ski'ing. I had a blast doing that. You can hold the bumper an do it on your shoes or do a rope... crud load of fun.

Let's see, the baby seat. I think the best thing the guy could have done was remove the baby seat and sell it that way. At time of purchase, offer up the ride along. He would also need to be extra careful getting the purchaser to sign a waiver or something. Suppose the new buyter was driving and the seat actually used crappy bolts and they sheared when hitting a pothole in the lawn. Would you call and complain. Would a lawyer try and find a loop hole to sue the builder?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He sold it*

He got 1 bid and it sold for $1,595.00 a woman bought it maybe for her husband.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I wonder if the seats are what clinched it for her.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That is strange. It amazing what some people are stupid enough to try. How many times have you been mowing and had something whiz by your head in the area of those car seat??? Thats whats scary. A stone hits the blade, bounces off a tree, and hit a small child. That would be a tragedy. I hope the person who bought this has enough common sense to take the seats off the machine.

Its either car seats of giant cupholders.

That is so weird.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *That is strange. It amazing what some people are stupid enough to try. How many times have you been mowing and had something whiz by your head in the area of those car seat??? Thats whats scary. A stone hits the blade, bounces off a tree, and hit a small child. That would be a tragedy. I hope the person who bought this has enough common sense to take the seats off the machine.
> 
> Its either car seats of giant cupholders.
> ...


Boy, just the amount of times I got wacked by a branch, or had to shift my weight on a hill. Not me, nope never.


----------

